# Aftermath of breeding



## KansaiBlonde (Oct 22, 2012)

So I finally managed to get my bettas to mate! It was a rough ride, but successful. As I type this there are hundreds of fry swimming around the tank - I know not all of them will survive, but I was hoping to get an idea of what they might look like?

Here are the father and mother - what kind of babies do you think I've got? The father was sold as a HM, and the mother wasn't labelled but I am guessing VT?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ohhhh… well… that's hard unless u truly know the tail types. Did u get them from pet smart/co or Walmart?


----------



## KansaiBlonde (Oct 22, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Ohhhh… well… that's hard unless u truly know the tail types. Did u get them from pet smart/co or Walmart?


Petsmart. I'm pretty sure the male is a HM - that picture doesn't show him spreading out his fins as much as he normally would. The girl... I'm not too sure. Even helping me figure out her true tail type would be beneficial.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My best guess 4 the female is a veiltail… can u get a pic of the male spread out?


----------



## KansaiBlonde (Oct 22, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> My best guess 4 the female is a veiltail… can u get a pic of the male spread out?


Sadly not right now. I just took him out of the fry tank today so he's kinda grumpy and depressed at the bottom of his tank right now.

VT? Awesome, it's a start!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hang in… I compared my female vt 2 urs… ur is a ct


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Look at the tail tips, WAY different from my vt


----------



## KansaiBlonde (Oct 22, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Look at the tail tips, WAY different from my vt


Do you have a picture of yours? Are CT/HM offspring as awesome as they sound?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Um, how's it a CT? It's a VT, look at its dorsal.Why are you mixing tail types? The fins of the offspring will be a mess! :0


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Crap! C, someone (at petco) told me look at the back… I KNEW IT WAS DORSAL!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Those are bite marks, and female CT's fins are more ordered than that.
Mixing tail types will lead up to messy fins in fry.


----------



## KansaiBlonde (Oct 22, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Um, how's it a CT? It's a VT, look at its dorsal.Why are you mixing tail types? The fins of the offspring will be a mess! :0


I didn't know what kind I had so I was hoping they were the same. She was a bit frazzled when I picked her up, and I'm not too good with female tail types so I was hoping all would be well.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

She didn't know 4 sure the types.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Female fins are the same as males except their fins are shorter.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

U should if posted the parents pics BEFORE u bred, as ur off spring are going to have ratty tails.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

STUPID PETCO! No real advice on their stock


----------



## KansaiBlonde (Oct 22, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> U should if posted the parents pics BEFORE u bred, as ur off spring are going to have ratty tails.


Thanks for your help! And oh well, I know I will love them all the same.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What are you going to do with the fry?


----------



## KansaiBlonde (Oct 22, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> What are you going to do with the fry?


Well since it's my first time breeding and there didn't seem to be that many eggs (not any more than 100, I'm sure) then I probably won't have too many survivors. I have some friends who are willing to take them from me - one friend in particular wants a sorority so will likely take most the females I end up having.

Why? Are you suggesting I just cull the whole spawn?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well.. yeah... no ct thats for sure she looks like a vt easy he might be a hm cant tell sense the pic dosent show his tail. I would expect plenty of weak delta's. Fewer rays is dominant over many (why vt usually genetically is dominant over hm). They will probably mostly be red with maybe a blue wash and a little white. Good luck with them red is the first color to show in babies!

Edit: Culling a spawn is a personal decision dont let other people tell you what to do with your fish. If you are set up to care for babies I would go ahead and keep them.


----------



## KansaiBlonde (Oct 22, 2012)

Creat said:


> Well.. yeah... no ct thats for sure she looks like a vt easy he might be a hm cant tell sense the pic dosent show his tail. I would expect plenty of weak delta's. Fewer rays is dominant over many (why vt usually genetically is dominant over hm). They will probably mostly be red with maybe a blue wash and a little white. Good luck with them red is the first color to show in babies!
> 
> Edit: Culling a spawn is a personal decision dont let other people tell you what to do with your fish. If you are set up to care for babies I would go ahead and keep them.


Thanks! I think the father is beautiful so with any luck that will spread to his babies!

I am set up, and I admit I have an interest in fish breeding and dealing with bettas is helping me develop it. I don't want people in the forum to get angry with me because I crossed tail types by accident. Learning through experience, you know?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Plenty of people cross tail types , including hm and vt, knowing full well what they are doing.


----------



## KansaiBlonde (Oct 22, 2012)

Creat said:


> Plenty of people cross tail types , including hm and vt, knowing full well what they are doing.


I assumed as much, to be honest, but to each their own, right? I wish I could have found a HM female, but where I live I'm lucky if I can find females at all, let alone ones of decent stock. I still love my bettas though, even if they are from petstores.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't you get half-suns or combtails by crossing CTs with Hms?
Just asking.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Good news is there are plenty of good breeders popping up in canada to get nice hm females from


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Your male seems to have a decent number of rays so he should be a HM. His rather short caudal implies that there was a long x short fin cross some where in his line. It could also result from rose-ing, but I doubt that's the cause in your case.

The female has very short fins. I doubt she is a VT. I'm leaning more towards PK. What ever she may be, you should get mostly delta tails. If she is a PK, you should get many short finned fry. Though long fins are dominant over short, nevertheless your male has rather short fins. You should get in between fins (too long to be PK but too short to be labeled long finned delta). And of course you would get some long finned deltas.

Look out for the super deltas with 4 or more rays to breed further.

Colors can range from cambodian - mostly with irids, blue-red multi, maybe some grizzle, depending on their genetic background you may also get some cherry reds with some irids.

Good luck on raising them.


----------



## KansaiBlonde (Oct 22, 2012)

indjo said:


> Your male seems to have a decent number of rays so he should be a HM. His rather short caudal implies that there was a long x short fin cross some where in his line. It could also result from rose-ing, but I doubt that's the cause in your case.
> 
> The female has very short fins. I doubt she is a VT. I'm leaning more towards PK. What ever she may be, you should get mostly delta tails. If she is a PK, you should get many short finned fry. Though long fins are dominant over short, nevertheless your male has rather short fins. You should get in between fins (too long to be PK but too short to be labeled long finned delta). And of course you would get some long finned deltas.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you! You've been super helpful! And thanks - I'll try my best!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Creat and indjo are awesome when it comes to proper information 

Don't let the words others use to bring you down, your babies may not have show quality fins, but they won't be "messed up" nor ugly. If you weren't breeding to show fish, then you are fine. Most people will buy your babies because they think they are cute and want them, not because their fins look a certain way. You just have to go the pet market route when selling a little more is all (talk to local pet stores, ads in newspapers/craigslist/ebay, etc) 

Good luck! This is a great learning experience to get started on!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

She looks a bit like a plakat. Her find seem a bit shorter than what you would normally see on a female VT.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Hang in… I compared my female vt 2 urs… ur is a ct


She is not a CT. That is spawn damage.

She could be a Delta Tail. She doesn't look like a VT female. Caudal is not rounded enough to be a VT.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

GhostFeather said:


> Don't you get half-suns or combtails by crossing CTs with Hms?
> Just asking.


Comb tails is the correct term for it...Half-sun is a "fancy" name to make money off of.

Monkey Face/Panda Face: Piebald Marble (bad marble with a white face).


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

Ct and HM make halfsun... not really show standard, but has anyone tried messing with the genetics to get an established new tail type?


----------



## Hijae (Nov 21, 2012)

The female is a vt, so wait a lot of beautifull deltas.


----------

